# CBD oils for migraines



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

My wife suffers from Migraines every time the barometric pressure changes. Sometimes they will keep her down for a couple of days. I am just looking for any help I can get her.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 19, 2018)

I've heard it works/helps, and have heard you can get it in GA, but couldn't tell you where. Good luck.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> My wife suffers from Migraines every time the barometric pressure changes. Sometimes they will keep her down for a couple of days. I am just looking for any help I can get her.


Botox injections,but have to have certain criteria,,,,see a specialist,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

We can legally have it in Alabama and buy in Chattanooga. I am just curious if it might help with them.


----------



## General Sherman (Aug 19, 2018)

Just get her some cannabis. It's a miracle for many many conditions but pain management is really where it shines


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2018)

A friend told me about this site. 
https://www.thecbdistillery.com/?reverse=true


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> Just get her some cannabis. It's a miracle for many many conditions but pain management is really where it shines


Not for everyone,,,,


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 19, 2018)

Do what works for her. No one else has to feel her pain but her. Do what she feels works the best.


----------



## GT90 (Aug 19, 2018)

My wife is a distributor for a natural products company and said it may help, depends on the individual.  Might as well give it a try.  Nutrition World in Chattanooga sells CBD oil.  She suggested you try a brand named "Straight Hemp".  Best of luck to your wife.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone. She will be in Chattanooga tomorrow and is going to check it out.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 20, 2018)

Make sure it's cannabis oil and not hemp oil.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Some info. Just note they use the word "may" pretty frequently.
https://www.healthline.com/health/migraine/cbd-oil-for-migraines
Hope it helps.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 20, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> Just get her some cannabis. It's a miracle for many many conditions but pain management is really where it shines



I would recommend kratom instead.  It's legal....for now.

https://www.painnewsnetwork.org/sto...ry-effective-for-many-chronic-pain-conditions

I consider it a miracle cure and if they make it illegal I'll find a way to get it anyway.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 20, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I would recommend kratom instead.  It's legal....for now.
> 
> https://www.painnewsnetwork.org/sto...ry-effective-for-many-chronic-pain-conditions
> 
> I consider it a miracle cure and if they make it illegal I'll find a way to get it anyway.



This is a great suggestion. Red Vein Bali Kratom is the most sedating and opiate like in pain blocking. 2 to 3 grams in water is the most dosage at once youd want. Its easier to get down in chocolate milk. Powder form.

Research before you buy. Some strains of the botanical are more mood enhancing and  energetic. Energy and stimulation isn't what you want with a migraine. I'm real familiar with migraine headache.

Coastline Kratom, recommended, is out of NC. Kratom is still legal, for now.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 20, 2018)

A tree in the coffee family is sought to be outlawed by the DEA. Yay Liberty!

Kratom

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitragyna_speciosa


----------



## rayjay (Aug 20, 2018)

Imitrex is like magic for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I would recommend kratom instead.  It's legal....for now.
> 
> https://www.painnewsnetwork.org/sto...ry-effective-for-many-chronic-pain-conditions
> 
> I consider it a miracle cure and if they make it illegal I'll find a way to get it anyway.




I'm right there with you!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 17, 2018)

rayjay said:


> Imitrex is like magic for me.


Same here!  I have 10 migraines a month.  It gave me back my life.


----------



## mamatried (Dec 17, 2018)

peppermint oil applied topically or inhaled in a vapor works if yer in a pinch


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2018)

Great thread! I tip my hat to each of you for sharing this information! Thank you!


----------



## 660griz (Dec 18, 2018)

This is great stuff yall. I don't suffer but, I have a co-worker that misses quite a few days with migraines. I am going to pass along.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 22, 2018)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I use full spectrum CBD (hemp oil) for help with my Osteo- Arthritis...
> 3 months now..I do use prescription Celebrex for inflammation...CBD does have some pain relieving properties and does seem to help me...If i had to quantify a % of relief, i would say 15-20%.....Works for me for on going knee pain....i use no other OTC or prescription meds for pain...
> Hemp oil CBD is legal, and i buy mine from Amazon and i thoroughly researched the type, brand, and strength before i purchased it..It is not that expensive, if u research the market and understand CBD is bought in quantity and resold and repackaged under 100s of brands....some scams.....did i mention research ??
> 
> ...



Hemp oil will not relieve pain.

The THC in cannabis is what mitigates pain although the " high " effects it causes are undesired for some people seeking pain relief.

Plenty of research behind it.

True cannabis derived CBD oil has some THC in it but in low levels.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Dec 22, 2018)

In the 17th through 19th century chewing dried hemp was credited with many medicinal benefits. At that time chewing, smoking, or drinking (as a tea) both hemp and tobacco were considered beneficial for a variety of ailments. Most of those claims suffered from a distinguished absence of any supporting evidence.

To assert CBD oil as a "newly discovered" medical miracle, seems to fall back upon a history of invalid claims and snake oil remedies. I do not claim that there is no possible benefit to hemp, or that there are no healthy ingredients in hemp's cousin Pot. I do assert that after more than 100 years of generally "anti-pot" hysteria, the current pot/hemp "cures all" excitement, lacks credibility even as the claims lack credible evidence.

A go slow, research extensively, look for problems, approach may be good science, but that is NOT what is going on.  Now the same people who claim that opioids are "bad" and studies of opioids are flawed, now proclaim that pot/CBD is good and the lack of studies is good.

Somehow, the "medical" pot hysteria does nothing but peg my  meter.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 22, 2018)

GeorgiaBob said:


> go slow, research extensively, look for problems, approach may be good science,



The US govt has been doing that for 40 years at Mississippi Uni. They know the truth.

https://pharmacy.olemiss.edu/marijuana/


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 22, 2018)

to the OP (john cooper)...research the term CBD and u will find that hemp does contain CBDs and has been used for generations for medicinal purposes including relief of pain of various types.....Marijuana also contains CBDs ....If u are interested,  find a CBD product that contains a fairly high "serving amount" of CBDs per "serving"...Some servings are 1/3 dropper, some are 1/2 dropper and some are full droppers....Advertised MGs on the bottle (250-500-1000MG) are often total amounts of CBDs per bottle...Not dosage...15+ MG per serving will offer "some" benefit over 1-2 weeks...CBDs are not a magic 2 drop bullet like some ads indicate..A 1oz bottle of full spectrum hemp oil will provide 2 dosages per day, for 30 days and cost $20.00 to $ 50.00...


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 23, 2018)

Hemp is a species of weed. Looks the same and is hard to tell apart. Hemp was cultivated for the fibers not for any medicinal value. It produces a low amount of THC. Smoking weed was cultivated for THC production. In Amsterdam where it is legal, they have been growing varieties that produce more THC. It's all one plant. Just different varieties.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 23, 2018)

My wife has a bad migraine at least once a month since she was 10.  She’s seen multiple neurologists and other specialists. I can tell you that nothing has helped.  Nothing...

Some are just bad and some are where she’s puking and I have to come home from work to get the kids.

I will mention this to her


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 23, 2018)

Feel for anyone that gets these. My SIL (the witch's sister) had them to the point that when one came on, it was to a dark room for sometimes two day. Couldn't think, eat, drink nothing.

After 20 years of this ad tat, they found an ingredient in diet Mt. Dew that was triggering most of hers- she still gets them occasionally but not like she used to. Going to give her a heads up also. Good luck!


----------



## Pirasyl (Oct 30, 2019)

Migraines and pain, in general, can be relieved with cbd oils. They are proved to be useful in such cases. I myself consume marijuanabreak oils and some others if I need to overcome pain (I have chronic back pain). Try some but read testimonials beforehand.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Deerhead said:


> Same here!  I have 10 migraines a month.  It gave me back my life.


You would probably qualify for the Botox injections,,,,talk to your Dr,,,,


----------

